# Having Tivo Stream Problem



## JoeyS (Jul 12, 2017)

Here's my setup. I have a Tivo Roamio and a Tivo Stream hardwired to my router. I have a Samsung Galaxy that has the two Tivo Apps on it. I have rebooted everything. All network (wired connections) are working fine and I AM on the internet and the indicator lights are fine. My phone is connected to the network twrelessly. The one app is working fine but the one I use to stream keeps giving me a network error message when I try to log in. Everything worked fine the last time I used it whicg was a few weeks ago. I HAVE cleared the data on the app but to no avail.

HELP!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a Samsung android tablet. Only the new (colorless logo) app will login. But I still can't access my Stream. I can access it from my Win 10 laptop and PC and my shows play fine.

I can't get passed setup on the tablet.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

update: Setup worked today 8/8. I changed nothing on my end


----------

